# lighthouse keepers



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all, I am looking for any information on my mothers brother
JOE MORGAN, all I have been told by an elderly member of the family is that he spent several years on whaling ships then around the 1960`s he left barry and settled in south shields as a lighthouse keeper.
Regards,
gretaston.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Gretaston, do you know if he worked at the South Shields Lighthouse on the pier at the river Tyne entrance or Souter Point Lighthouse at Marsden a few miles south of South Shields.

I imagine the South Shields light would have been operated by the local port authority, but Souter Point was manned by Trinity House. Maybe they have records that could be consulted. 

John T


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

trotterdotpom said:


> Gretaston, do you know if he worked at the South Shields Lighthouse on the pier at the river Tyne entrance or Souter Point Lighthouse at Marsden a few miles south of South Shields.
> 
> I imagine the South Shields light would have been operated by the local port authority, but Souter Point was manned by Trinity House. Maybe they have records that could be consulted.
> 
> John T


Thank you for your reply, I have no further information as to which lighthouse he was employed, but will try trinity house maybe some information will turn up, my sister says that he was shown in a film clip many years ago during some occasion to do with the lighthouse.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------

